# Green and black



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

A Friend of mine has bought a snake from an import company.But this snake is green with a black mouth. Now on the phone he was saying it chunky what that means?? Bought as a common green snake.But on inspection in viv says it has a black mouth now he was saying a green snake with a black mouth is venomous. Now I dont know is he right


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

put some pictures up


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> put some pictures up[/quote
> 
> I would if I had the snake but the snake is in sunderland and im in west yorkshire so not poss sorry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tell him to stick his finger in its mouth


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^I was joking by the way^^^^^^^


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

if it wa a slimmer snake than it sounds I would have thought mamba, lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

green mambas dont have black mouths though


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I just remember that there is a venemous snake with a black mouth, lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tell him to ask the import company for the snakes latin name and get him to get some pics for us.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Olive green snake with black mouth = don't stick your hands in the cage.

Bright green snake with black mouth? Weird.

Definitely get the actual scientific name of the snake before your friend tries handling it... and this is why snakes should always be sold with their scientific AND common names if not by the scientific name alone!

Much safer to buy a known _Opheodrys vernalis_ than accidentally picking up a young _Dendroaspis polylepis_ being LABELED as a "common green snake".


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

*The name "black mamba" is somewhat confusing as this animal is not black at all. The common name is given to the snake because the mouth is inky black on the inside. Most mambas have a dark olive, olive green, greyish brown or metal grey colour. Some of them will show a light banding around their body. Slightly speckled mambas are also not uncommon. Juvenile black mambas are light grey or olive in colour but will darken when older.*


----------



## Louj_99 (Feb 19, 2007)

*a few pics of the snake*



this is a pic of the little one,


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

To me it looks like a rough green snake could be wrong thro


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Ho and :welcome1: jim


Save some good deals for the rest of us as well...........


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well its definately not a black mamba, so thats safe to say


----------

